
Accepting Payments with Stripe, Vue.js, and Flask - mjhea0
https://testdriven.io/accepting-payments-with-stripe-vuejs-and-flask#.Wx5x0wvNEnE.hackernews
======
stealthmodeclan
Great! I always wanted a subscription management tool which let's me add
bitcoin, manual payments and stripe/paypal.

Surprisingly, there aren't any options for that.

